# PC or T5?



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, I want to upgrade the lights on my 90 gal tall planted tank but not sure which one is the best. Big Als has an Aqualife T5 2x54 watt fixture, if I were to buy 2 it would give me a combined total of 216 watts or 339.12 
( T12 watts ) for a combnined price of $379.98 http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17943/si4099112/cl0/2x54wt5linkablelightfixturefw48

They also have a Coralife PC fixture with 4x65 watts or 351 ( T 12 watts ) for the same price.http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...teraqualightdeluxedoublelinearstrip484x65watt

Please let me hear your opinions, pros and cons for both types.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you have a tall tank, then don't bother converting to T12 watts. Take the T5 or PC wattage for what they give. I would go for the T5 because it penetrates into a deep tank better than a PC.
There isn't really a big difference in my opinion. Both works very well for plants. The only thing you might gain is that T5 have more options in terms of temperature.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am using the AquaticLife lights on two of my tanks and would definately recommend them. They are T5 High Output and have individual reflectors around each light to maximize light entering the tank. If you get 2 they link together as well.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Don't bother with PCs if you want the highest output and greatest bulb variety.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would recommend T5HOs over PCs since the bulb replacement costs are alot less. PC bulbs are so expensive. Plus like others have mentioned, there is a great assortment of bulbs. You can find T5s at certain hydroponic stores for a slightly cheaper cost for what you need them for.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Evans11 said:


> I am using the AquaticLife lights on two of my tanks and would definately recommend them. They are T5 High Output and have individual reflectors around each light to maximize light entering the tank. If you get 2 they link together as well.


Would you be willing to post a pic of the reflectors on your fixture, a pic from straight on sort of. They seem a lot better than the Current USA ones from the little wee pics I've found online but the local BAs didn't have any for me to look at in person.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: PC or T5*

Hey thanks everyone for the great response!....I went to Big Als in Brampton this morning and purchased the Aqualife HO T5. It's only a 2x54 watt HO so I was going to buy two but they only had one left.

So now I have 2x54 watt HO T5s and 2x28 watt NO T5s for a total of 164 T5 watts. If I convert that over to regular 
( T 12 ) I should have a total of 268.6 T5 watts or 2.98 T12 watts per gallon, with a total of 17,056 Lumens or 19.7 lumens per sq inch of surface area.

Phew! that's enough of that....I'm getting a brain cramp!

I think I'll keep an eye on things for now and see how the plants do with this new light.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> Would you be willing to post a pic of the reflectors on your fixture, a pic from straight on sort of. They seem a lot better than the Current USA ones from the little wee pics I've found online but the local BAs didn't have any for me to look at in person.


Basically the whole area surrounding the bulbs are mirrored. The two T5 bulbs on the fixture are separated by a mirrored & angled barrier so the light is reflected directly into the tank.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah it puts out a ton of light.....might need to buy sunglasses for my Discus!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sunny said:


> I went to Big Als in Brampton this morning and purchased the Aqualife HO T5. It's only a 2x54 watt HO so I was going to buy two but they only had one left.


Hmmm...when I checked by phone there were none...lucky you, if they'd said 1 left, it may have been gone before you got there. 



Evans11 said:


> Basically the whole area surrounding the bulbs are mirrored. The two T5 bulbs on the fixture are separated by a mirrored & angled barrier so the light is reflected directly into the tank.


Thanks for the pics. Much appreciated. That is a very respectable looking fixture and reflector for the price. When a reflector shows multiple bulbs like that when you look at it straight on it's a very good sign. The Nova I looked at in the past seemed to have a reflector that was too close to the bulbs to be effective.

Bulbs, legs, splash lens, expandability, hanging kit (option)...very nice.

Last question I hope, I don't see evidence of fans or cooling vents, does this thing start cookin' after a few hours?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

No there isn't any vents or fans, but it just shut off now after 8 hours and it wasn't hot at all.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I leave my lights on for 10 yrs a day and have had no issues with heat or overheating. Big Als Scarborough usually have them in stock.


----------

